# Good Corner Door FAN ?



## glenc0322 (Oct 26, 2013)

Does anyone know or have a good corner fan that is quiet I have the one from Home Depot ( http://www.homedepot.com/p/Suncourt-Entreeair-3-1-4-in-Door-Frame-Fan-RR100/100080304#.Umvm-XCTg0Y ) it works but is a little noisy I would get another one but am looking for something a little quieter 

Thanks


----------



## rowerwet (Oct 26, 2013)

a fan on the floor blowing the cold air toward the warm room is much more effective


----------



## moey (Oct 26, 2013)

I used 3 of these the CFM are not as much as the one you posted but they are much much quieter. I had one like you posted and took it back after a couple days too loud. Try both moving cold air towards the stove and moving warm air away. I never had any luck moving cold air to my stove just made me feel colder. 

http://www.amazon.com/Achla-Designs...TF8&qid=1382810080&sr=8-1&keywords=corner+fan


----------



## P38X2 (Oct 26, 2013)

I use the same one as moey. Very quiet.


----------



## glenc0322 (Oct 26, 2013)

moey said:


> I used 3 of these the CFM are not as much as the one you posted but they are much much quieter. I had one like you posted and took it back after a couple days too loud. Try both moving cold air towards the stove and moving warm air away. I never had any luck moving cold air to my stove just made me feel colder.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Achla-Designs-Room--Minuteman-Doorway/dp/B001FXVJ1U/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1382810080&sr=8-1&keywords=corner fan


nice but how does it mount to the door jamb?


----------



## silverfox103 (Oct 26, 2013)

glenc0322 said:


> nice but how does it mount to the door jamb?



There is a bracket, that you can see in that 4th picture on the Amazon link.  I have two of them, they are quiet, but in all honesty, they are eye candy and that's it.  They don't do a heck of alot.  Like Rowerwet said, it's much more effective with a fan on the floor.

Tom


----------



## jertola (Oct 26, 2013)

Like someone stated above, putting a small fan on the floor on the opposite side of the house blowing the cold air toward the stove works really well. I do this as well as running the living room ceiling fan in reverse. I have a 1900 square foot L shape ranch with a second floor and my whole house has been heating nicely. I have a Harman P61A and burning stove chow so far. It's heating the place evenly without breaking a sweat and it's been in the 30's at night here.


----------



## DianeB (Oct 26, 2013)

I use a slim tower fan at the end of the hallway need the bedrooms and it pushes cool air towards the stove room.  Works great getting the air ciruclating


----------



## St_Earl (Oct 26, 2013)

i've got a fan down low blowing cold air into the stove room. but i couple that with a two of vornado's up high blowing warm air in the other direction.
since they are focused they don't interfere with the other half of the convection loop.

i've got the vornados in the corner of the stove room doorway and the dining room/kitchen arch.


----------

